# Hello



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, hello all.
I'm a spurs fan who has been browsing this forums for a long time and decided to finally type something. I'll be posting from time to time, so I hope we can be friends


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I love you.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> I love you.


Then I love you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyways....glad you decided to post, and I hope to see alot more of your post soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's up Long John. Look forward to seeing you post more.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hi there, i dont know what i am doing here.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> Then I love you.


No I HATE YOU GO AWAY 4EVER GO LEAVE,NEWBIE!!!

haha j/k(or am i?)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> hi there, i dont know what i am doing here.



:laugh: For some reason, I just find that hilarious


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hi. go spurs :sigh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey if you post here, your welcome here... I think they get sick of only having 4 active posters, and especially when one of them is a Laker fan. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hey if you post here, your welcome here... I think they get sick of only having 4 active posters, and especially when one of them is a Laker fan. :biggrin:


We had more active posters, but they bailed on us  

It's not too bad though. Some guys like Guth will be back after the summer and I'm sure no one minds you being one of our most active posters. You're really cool, even for a stupid Laker fan


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad to have you and hope to see you posting in the near future.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you should also consider posting on the wolves forum! Its a fun place.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> you should also consider posting on the wolves forum! Its a fun place.


damn't sheefo, get back in your forum.:biggrin:


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Ive been lurking here for a long time too, and decided to register today as well. I have no idea why, as I generally dont have a whole lot to say....

Oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> No I HATE YOU GO AWAY 4EVER GO LEAVE,NEWBIE!!!
> 
> haha j/k(or am i?)


You are quite the character, aren't you? :clown:


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> you should also consider posting on the wolves forum! Its a fun place.


Maybe I will. I like the wolves.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> You are quite the character, aren't you? :clown:


No...he's just an idiot, but he's our idiot

I have no clue what I'm talking about, but you don't know that cause you can't see this. Ha!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No...he's just an idiot, but he's our idiot
> 
> I have no clue what I'm talking about, but you don't know that cause you can't see this. Ha!




You can't read this


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

MadBurgerMaker said:


> Ive been lurking here for a long time too, and decided to register today as well. I have no idea why, as I generally dont have a whole lot to say....
> 
> Oh well. :biggrin:





Welcome aboard. Hopefully you'll stick around and we'll get to know you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You can't read this


Curse you, Koko! How could you see that which couldn't be seen!?! :curse: 

You must be a witch! It's the only logical explanation!


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Look what you've done to my thread...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> Look what you've done to my thread...


Sorry, but it was doomed from the start. Beware the Spurs board :devil_2:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yo u cant see me,my time is now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> yo u cant see me,my time is now.


Yes, TiMVP2, your time is now :rocket:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

[ucantseeme]YOU CANT SEE ME[/ucantseeme]


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

[strike]TiMVP2[/strike]


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Damn, you guys are crazy...:clown:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> Damn, you guys are crazy...:clown:


Not really. I don't know why we decided to act like idiots in this thread....must of been your fault.


----------

